# R30 Champion Air pump



## Eaton Inside (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of rebuilding a vintage R30 Champion air compressor, the tank is dated 1966 and it has a cast iron plenum(?) located under the air pump part that all the air lines from both heads go to. 

I am trying to figure out what the purpose of this may be?. The air pump has no tag on it anywhere but from the research I've done I know it's a Champion 4 cylinder 2 stage mounted on a 120 gal horizontal tank (HR10-12?)

If anyone has any info on this I would greatly appreciate it as I would love to get this ol' gal running.

I'm having issues at the moment uploading pics but as soon as I can i will put up some photos explaining what I mean.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eaton Inside (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are the Pics I have of it at the moment.


----------

